# Best feed for flying rollers



## Birds Forever (Nov 3, 2010)

What do you guys consider to be the best food for your kit birds? Pellets? Grain? Also, how much do you give per bird? Thanks


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

I fed mine Flying Kit nothing but Wheat- they did Great.
Try It.


----------



## Pigeonmumbler (Jun 6, 2010)

I feed my birds the same (only grain) Mix all year round,,, Breeders I feed twice a day & Flyers only once a day and They do Great!!!


----------



## Birds Forever (Nov 3, 2010)

What grains are in your mix? I've been using a mix that has cracked corn, milo and wheat.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

DON't feed any Cracked Grain.

It can/may cause Canker--can cause sores inside the mouth.
Just my Opinion
Comments?????????????


----------



## rono842 (Dec 12, 2010)

when you say wheat you dont mix with anything,also i have rollers also,


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

O-Boy--A civil Question--A civil Answer.
I give Wheat ONLY to my flying Kit.
You try it--then tell us it does not work.


----------



## Pigeonmumbler (Jun 6, 2010)

I feed my birds all and every grain I can get my hands on to make my Mix including Cracked Corn,,, and in “My” Opinion, with over 40+ years giving my birds Cracked Corn it does not cause Canker!!! Because mold can effect all Grains & Grit if not Purchased or Stored correctly and if grit with its course razor edges doesn’t cut or cause soars in the throat why would Cracked Corn do it…??? Punch the inside of a bag of Cracked Corn Vs the inside of a bag of grit and then tell me which one cuts or scabrous your hands first…!!!… But I understand & believe that we all care for our birds differently,,, To each his Own!!! Just my Opinion… Louie


----------



## rono842 (Dec 12, 2010)

sky tx iam going to try just wheat i feed about oz know, sound good or too much


----------



## rono842 (Dec 12, 2010)

hey sky tx
what kind of rollers do you have,i six about a month ago everything going good they are know about two months old,would like to talk sometime, hope you have time, will send you a pm this stuff is great,i love it, the birds are starting to fly for a while every day,i am having a good time with the birds.still have some what if,you know,later ron


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

rono--Sent you a P /M


----------



## Birds Forever (Nov 3, 2010)

Would wheat and milo be a good mix to feed them? I heard if you give them alot of wheat, it makes them fly higher. Is that true? I was thinking of getting pellets but they are so expensive.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Birds Forever
Try your Ideas or hear-say and post your results.
Then all of us will know.
You can't beleive all you hear.
My Pigeons can pull a fright TRAIN---Couple them up.


----------

